# Beets and spiked eggnog.



## IKE (Dec 20, 2016)

Beets: 

Last Saturday morning mama and I went to the grocery store (I hate shopping but she smooth talked me into going with her) and while in the produce section I noticed some fresh beets which I haven't had in ages and I grabbed a bunch of five that were about the same size of a tennis ball.....then yesterday for lunch I peeled, cut them in half and boiled them till they were still just a freckle fork firm and had some for lunch and I had forgotten how good they are.

Anyone else like plain ol' boiled beets ?

Eggnog:

Also while at the store Saturday mama saw quart containers of eggnog and developed a craving of her own, so we picked up a quart and on the way home stopped at the liquor store and bought her a pint of Southern Comfort whiskey to doctor it up with.

I can remember my mom and stepdad drinking eggnog around the Xmas holidays spiked with Segrams VO but I've never been a fan of eggnog (or Southern Comfort) spiked or not.....I made mama a drink Saturday and Sunday evening and she liked it but after she finishes the quart of eggnog the craving will be satisfied and she won't have any again till next Xmas.

Anyone else like eggnog with a smidgen of booze in it ?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 20, 2016)

I am a fan of both beets and eggnog!

I save the leftover sweet pickle juice in a jar in the refrigerator and when I have leftover boiled beets I put them in the jar for a couple of days and use them on salads or as a side vegetable.

I grew up with un-spiked eggnog, we drank it when we were sick and needed some nourishment.  

These days when I make it I add a splash of rum or cognac.

Here is a simple recipe, if you are concerned about the raw eggs try the new pasteurized eggs.

1 cup milk
1 large egg
1 tbsp. sugar
1/4 tsp. vanilla
grated nutmeg

Whirl in a blender and add a shot of booze if you like.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2016)

Love all kinds of beets. Boiled with butter, yummy. Pickled beets are great too.

Southern Comfort. 1955..... 18 years old and old enough to legally drink. Bought a bottle of SC and had been given a bottle of apple jack. (Hard cider) Saturday night, out with the boys, drinking out of both bottles. Long story short,. Don't remember much until following Monday. Never, ever, again.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2016)

Sorry....Beets or eggnog....
.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2016)

Pickled beets yes. I like Aunt Bea's idea for marinating in leftover pickle juice. I always wanted to try roasted beets but haven't yet.

Egg nog spiked or not, yes- but like beets there's just too much sugar so I never buy it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 20, 2016)

Love pickled beets.  Haven't had eggnog in probably 50 years---homemade at Christmas.  Seems like it was good.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 20, 2016)

I love beets.  Eggnog -- not so much.  It's been years and years since I've had any.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2016)

I don't like beets, but I like the original Southern Comfort eggnog in the black container, without any liquor in it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 20, 2016)

I didn't like beets until I planted them in my garden a few years ago. Now, every year I grow them in a raised bed for easy weeding, and they do take a lot of weeding but worth it. I like plain egg nog but with plenty of nutmeg. I make mine with egg substitute, a package of sugar free or regular vanilla pudding thinned with milk to the consistency I like. Beat it all up,if to thick add more milk, then add the nutmeg.


----------



## jujube (Dec 20, 2016)

Beets pickled or plain....love 'em both.  I get small fresh beets, slice them into quarters and microwave them with butter.  

Eggnog....not to drink, but I like to use it to make French toast.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 20, 2016)

Boiled beets are fine. I also like the  pickled shoestring beets on a salad.

Don't make/drink eggnog anymore since I discovered  _Brandy Alexanders_

 =parts of the following: brandy, (Brown) Crème deCocoa, cream (or  ½ & ½).

  Chill and enjoy.


----------

